# Jag's New CDX



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag and I completed his CDX today. We did pretty well considering I have not been feeling well since Christmas so we haven't put a lot of training time in this winter.

I am proud of my baby boy.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What an accomplishment!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Whoohoo to you both!!!!!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That's wonderful! Congratulations!!! :groovy:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

That's an awesome accomplishment! Congrats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

YAHOO ! good job and congrats!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! 
Great Job!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks guys. We are on to Utility and continueing with agility. I love dog training!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats, great job!! On to Utility!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulations:

Good Job!!!!! 


Lee


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

:congratulations: Good job to both of you!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good for you !


----------

